# Update on APOLLO



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well my boy is getting bigger and he finally has a bigger cage, we went to the store and picked it up yesterday, he is loving the hammock I bought for him and he just got a bath today, so he is loving that he can go hide and clean all the water off.









This is his new hammock








Again with his new sleeping place








His new cage, he doesn't know what to do with all the space








Cleaning himself after the bath








He was giving me the stop taking my picture look, hahaha


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

That's a lot of room for one little rattie... have you considered getting him a buddy to share all of that space?


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

whoa! georgeous rat and cage! =]


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am trying to get him a buddy but my dad doesn't even really like him, so it is hard, I am still trying. And thank you, he is my baby boy I love him and thanks, that cage was expensive but worth it


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

The new cage looks nice and big.  I love that hammock thing. Judging by its pattern, it looks like it was made by the same company that made the hammock I have for my boys, though theirs is just a plain old hammock (whoa, that word got overused in that sentence).

Anyway, great cage and cute rat! Definitely keep workin' on your dad, even if you have to steer him over here so we can tell him all the reasons a rat needs a roomie. 

...and I just noticed your thread about getting him a friend. *thumbs up!*


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Best of luck with your dad!


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have sent him a nice long thing to read about it, so hopefully he will read it and understand and let me bring artemis home, i want him home so much


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it works!


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

My boys are both amazing, Artemis is fully back to normal, he isn't sick anymore, so it is awesome, I can't wait to get him home, GAH I hate waiting


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How long do you have to wait?


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought him 2 weeks ago, and my friend is watching him, and I am just waiting for my dad to decide. I just want both of my boys home, they are so cute and cuddly


----------

